# Traded for some bread



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

One of the wife's co-worker's spouse (she's from Hungary) started a little specialty bread business so I made her this. Now I got a loaf of some old country sourdough or Vienna bread coming each week for a few months. Yum Yum!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Whoa, at first I thought was something else . Glad to hear it’s bread


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Whoa, at first I thought was something else . Glad to hear it’s bread


It's not that bad, is it??


----------



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

The breadmaker surely will treasure it forever, as it is a gift from the heart.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> It's not that bad, is it??


Naw , just that first micro second , then it’s all good.



Sorry John , I’m on beer 4 and can’t fight it


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

An honorable trade John. Some time I get paid in cookies, but the thought is the heart of the matter.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

"Will Work For Food", especially something as special as that. Great job &#55357;&#56397;



I did a sign for my Bride's cousin's hot sauce business.... Same sort of thing. I think I made out on that deal


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Best bread I ever ate was in Izmir, Turkey. You had to go to the bakery to get it, and there was always a line. The line ended at a small hole in a blank wall. That was the bakery. You got your bread, always fresh, then went home and had it for breakfast. Then tried to eat the rest for supper, because often it had mold by the next morning, so you had to go out and get fresh bread. But was it ever good. Had to be good to want to go out early in the morning, rain or shine, then stand in a line outside, and buy a loaf or two of fresh bread. It was really that good.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice, John...the texture looks real...I see myself slicing it up with some butter and jelly...nice touch with a bit of flour in the crevices...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Nickp said:


> Very nice, John...the texture looks real...I see myself slicing it up with some butter and jelly...nice touch with a bit of flour in the crevices...


Let's see now. It cost me about $2000 (+beer) to go up and see Scottart for painting lessons. I've used the knowledge twice now, so that means I cut the cost in half doing this one. I'm not an economics prof but that sure seems like one heck of a cost cutting move. Onward and upward!!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Let's see now. It cost me about $2000 (+beer) to go up and see Scottart for painting lessons. I've used the knowledge twice now, so that means I cut the cost in half doing this one. I'm not an economics prof but that sure seems like one heck of a cost cutting move. Onward and upward!!



Similar experience with fly-tying...my first fly cost me about $2,000...:grin:

That was about 30 years ago...I may have hit the break-even point...maybe...


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks like Pumpernickel bread ! Love that and Kimmel and Rye bread.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Nickp said:


> Similar experience with fly-tying...my first fly cost me about $2,000...:grin:
> 
> That was about 30 years ago...I may have hit the break-even point...maybe...


Nick I don't know if you ever get near the break-even point with fly tying because you keep finding those beautiful feathers and hair that you just have to buy. I started tying flies when I was about 10 and stopped in my early forties when we moved when I did not have any good place to use the fly rod. I did make a few, what I called "tag-alongs", to use while bait casting, where a lure could be clipped to a short leader incorporated in the fly and look like it was chasing the fly. I still run across materials for tying to this day.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

John you did make that wooden bread look good enough to eat. I'm sure she was happy with it.

You also proved the barter system is alive and well, enjoy eating your hard-earned bread.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

MEBCWD said:


> Nick *I don't know if you ever get near the break-even point* with fly tying because you keep finding those beautiful feathers and hair that you just have to buy. I started tying flies when I was about 10 and stopped in my early forties when we moved when I did not have any good place to use the fly rod. I did make a few, what I called "tag-alongs", to use while bait casting, where a lure could be clipped to a short leader incorporated in the fly and look like it was chasing the fly. I still run across materials for tying to this day.



How right you are, Mike...:grin::crying::grin::crying:


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

You guys are doing it wrong. You only need to tie one fly, ad don't even need to do a good job with it. Tied flies many moons ago. I was in my early 20s when I learned the proper way of using a fly. It's called dappling. Probably a cane pole is better than a fly rod, but they are used the same way. Have about 4 foot of line. Then you stand on the bank, hold you pole right out and dap the fly. That is you drop the fly down until it hits the water, immediately pull it up maybe a foot, drop it on the water, immediately lift it up, and repeat. I've had trout half out of the water chasing a ragged fly, until they caught it. Drives them nuts for some reason.

Similar is fishing for bullfrogs with a piece red cloth. You hunt until you find a large bullfrog. Then you hold the cloth about 3 feet or so above the frog. As soon as they notice the cloth, the will jump for it. I've had large frogs jump almost 4 feet, straight up.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

MEBCWD said:


> John you did make that wooden bread look good enough to eat. I'm sure she was happy with it.
> 
> You also proved the barter system is alive and well, enjoy eating your hard-earned bread.


true...


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I use plastic worms for fishing for bullfrogs. Lived on lake Palestine here in Texas, took my wife out fishing one night a saw a bullfrog. I had her toss her plastic work on the bank next to the frog and he jumped all over it, picked it up and shoved it in his mouth. After setting the hook and reeling him to the boat she was ready for more frogs. She kept me on that lake till 2:00 AM catching frogs and I had to go to work the next morning.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks nice with the "bowl" around the bread.


----------

